# New Arrival - Us Divers Aqua Lung Dive Quartz



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I bought this one recently and it arrived this week, I did a bit of research and i found this on WUS Doxa forum:

"Doxa produced those in the early 80's for the US Divers Association, marketed under the Aqualung brand name, and sold in US Divers catalogs. (And probably dive shops as well). It's similar to the Doxa Sub300 that Doxa marketed. But it uses a slightly different case, with the crown at 4:00 instead of 3:00. It uses an ETA 9362 quartz movement instead of the automatic movement that the Doxa Sub used."

and

"This was made in the Aubry years, when Doxa was owned by Aubry Freres.As an interesting side note to the association with US Divers, DOXA produced a variation of the SUB which was marketed under the Aqua Lung brand name. The Aqua Lung diver looked similar to the SUB 300 in that it had the no-decompression dive table bezel, a similar looking dial, the same hands, and the innovative SUB 300 bracelet, however, the case was completely different. The shape was angular and the winding crown was at the 4 oâ€™clock position. Also, although the minute and hour hands were similar, the second hand did not have the large square at the end. The watch used a quartz movement. The movement being an ETA 9362, marked as; Swiss, Y2, Seven 7 jewels unadjusted. Image 19 shows the black dial version from 1981."

So yes Doxa made it (pretty obvious just by looking at it!) but it was for the US Divers Co. Cool.

I was a little unsure of the bracelet thats fitted, but figured it was ok as it looked 'right'... and whilst I waited for it I did some research and had a flick thru Dr Pete's Doxa book... (soon to be released I hear) and there it was on pg16! From what I could tell it was the original bracelet as well... Well now its here Im impressed. Its been well used but has a nice patina. The movt works perfectly and keeps great time, but what im most impressed with is the size of the thing! its huge and solid at approx 42mm wide with hidden crown adding 1mm. 45mm long and14mm tall.







The bracelet seems to look 100% like the ones in the books but has a script 'B' on the clasp which does look like a Breitling logo - Does anyone know if Breitling had a watch with this kind of bracelet? I ask as this brace seems in very good condition and I wonder if its been put on the watch later when the original broke as it was 'right type' etc. The bracelet is very clever with all the spirng loaded portions and the easy adjust clasp - Id never had one before and I wish Doxa used these on their new watches as theyre very comfy and do not pull any hairs at all. very cool









All in all a very very wearable early quartz with good history. Hope you enjoy the pics....

With the pic in Dr Pete's book:



















With the 750


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

On a 70s brace I was sent by a fellow forumer (Cheers mate!)










Original bracelet on the pic in Dr Petes book:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL! 

the new ones are 'dummy beads' the old ones are real rice









yes this is an 'expando' I think... do you have any left or are they all gone? the ratchet system is very clever indeed and perfect for my world... ie. I wake up and its a nice airconned 23Deg... I go out and its 45 so my wrist expands and now the watch doesnt fit and strangles my wrist... then i reach an office and its 22 again... Ive been enjoying this one as I keep it on the tight setting and then just expand it as required on the clasp or let the springs do the work


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Jon,

That is great. Awesome find!!

I could easily turn into a Doxaholic, they make (and made) some very nice watches.

I would really like for them to make a BOR bracelet. I know it wouldn't be cheap, but IMO it would be worth paying for. The thicker bracelet on my GMT, available as an option on other models, is really nice and I have no complaints about it (love the screws), but BOR would be t!ts.

I do like your Caribbean. I was admiring it in your 'bugs' post and I thought "I do like that". It's the only thing that messes up my GMT, the dial markings for minutes. You have to look at the bezel to accurately tell what minute it is, but then it's an auto so just go to the nearest 5







Your's is just so clean. At some point I may have to get a 750T, just for the classic clean looks and orange face.

EDIT:

I remember seeing another watch with a similar style bracelet clasp, I recall posting that it looked like an early Doxa. So it may well be a copy, I mean homage, I mean clone.







:lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Man, I REALLY want one of those. Much of my dive gear is U.S. Diver.

Any leads on another?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Firstly.......I can see it









Secondly.......I really like it Jon!! Great find


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice Jon, another smashing watch. Who's Dr Pete?









Andy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Another superb find Jon - how DO you do it??









I particularly like the shot of it underneath the 750T Caribbean - the cases are very subtly different in profile and this shows it beautifully.

Nice one.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

foztex said:


> Really nice Jon, another smashing watch. Who's Dr Pete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Peter Millar, a regular at the Doxa forum at a US watch forum site. He has written a book on Doxa, which is currently being printed. There are some proof copies out there, last I checked the real copies weren't shipping yet.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Youre right Ron... most of the vintage bracelets look amazing on these pieces... I have to say im very keen on this one and its nice to have a pick up n go watch since the EZM2's are now gone...

Limey - lets not get into the clone/homage/original debate...







 Yes Imho the Caribbean 750s are the best of the range... the very limited edition helps of course.







What amazes me about the BOR on this brace tho is that the links always stay the right way round... i cant see why they should but they do... very cool.

Sharkie - no sorry mate, this is the second one ive seen in the past year - they are rumoured to available in silver and orange dials too... keep an eye out I guess.

Hip - Gald you can see these! I think you can only see newish pix... we're narrowing it down! 

Foz - Limey has yor answer... Dr. Millar, as opposed to Dr. Miller you you know very well







I have an early proof copy of the Doxa book, its been very useful and I hear the new one is a better format and will be killer. I cant wait for one in hardback - its rumoured to be relased shortly









Guy - Er, I spend all day and night surfing the net... so 'dedication' as Roy Castle used to say.... Yes I was pleasently suprised on the size of this one the case design. Its a solid chunk and more similar to the 750 than I thought. It would dwarf a 600 which was a direct copy of the sub300t case iirc... very interesting for the Doxaphiles.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

That is lovely. It looks like I need to spend more time surfing then to grab anything before you get it Jon









How long before this one is headed to one of the forumers? I'm gonna keep an eye on the sales forum


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah Jon...don't think it really suits you....can't see it getting much wrist time...there must be some new "Grail" out there that better fits in with your collection...off to the Sales Forum then.

Can I send a PM now and arrange for pre-payment?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL with so many people liking it maybe when I get bored of it i should use the new Auction site it could go ballistic...!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a better idea. Ya' know...that watch is really far too precious to actually wear. How 'bout you "do a Mac" and swap it for an Alpha?

(now all i gotta do is find an Alpha)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes top idea mate, im totally with you... email me when you get it: [email protected]


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> LOL with so many people liking it maybe when I get bored of it i should use the new Auction site it could go ballistic...!


Whens that then, next Monday?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > LOL with so many people liking it maybe when I get bored of it i should use the new Auction site it could go ballistic...!
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great catch Jon


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Um....Jon...since the trade with Mac for an Alpha doesn't seem to be going anywhere, how about a trade for a nice pair of boots?










(now all i gotta do is find a nice pair of boots)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok how about I say im not gonna let it go for 2months minimum? so if anyone wants to recussitate this thread then we can see how i feel about it then?









... but in the meantime, can people stop emailing and PMing me about first refusal... the next one I get will be the 14th on the "first refusal list"...


----------



## guido7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello!

My compliments, lovely diver watch!

Please, I am seeing a few around Internet, they are for sale, may I know how much is the price range of this vintage model?

Thank you!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow this is an old thread... Ive no idea what these sell for now, I sold this one back in either 2008 i think, i wish i had kept it though, it was a great watch.


----------



## guido7 (Sep 25, 2009)

JonW said:


> I bought this one recently and it arrived this week, I did a bit of research and i found this on WUS Doxa forum:
> 
> "Doxa produced those in the early 80's for the US Divers Association, marketed under the Aqualung brand name, and sold in US Divers catalogs. (And probably dive shops as well). It's similar to the Doxa Sub300 that Doxa marketed. But it uses a slightly different case, with the crown at 4:00 instead of 3:00. It uses an ETA 9362 quartz movement instead of the automatic movement that the Doxa Sub used."
> 
> ...


May I ask you where I can find one like yours?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Check the forums and ebay, and be prepared for a bit of a wait, they're quite rare...

Good luck!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Lovely watch and great find Jon.. very nice indeed.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Greg it was nice, its been through a few local hands since


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JonW said:


> Greg it was nice, its been through a few local hands since


True, true.....


----------

